# Was it just me or did Kyle Busch look.......



## CollinsCraft77 (May 8, 2011)

Scared?

My ten year old who hates racing but was in the room at the end of race when all the fireworks started stated, and I quote " how come that other guy won't get out and fight him"?

I am a fan of neither guy so I don't care but I have never seen anyone run thru another car to avoid a fight.


----------



## golffreak (May 8, 2011)

Kyle Busch is one of the many reasons I can't watch Nascar anymore. Too many little punks are ruining a once great sport. So, having said that, I have no idea what you are talking about, but it does sound just like KB.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 8, 2011)

Well, you need to see it. Let's see if I remember it correctly.

Busch hits Harvick.

Harvick hits Busch.

Busch and Harvick both hit and wreck Boyer.

Busch turns left (in a straight away), Harvick wrecks.

Race ends. Harvick cuts Busch off going to pit road. Busch stays on track. Harvick go as well. Busch does U turn and tries to go back to pits. Harvick does the same. Harvick cuts in front on pit road and they both stop. Staredown ensues. Harvick gets out and tries to get to Busch who instead of fighting, hits the gas, drives thru the back of Harvicks PARKED car pushing it 20' into pitroad wall and runs off to his hauler, where he waited till Harvick had already gone to the NASCAR Principal's office before emerging.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Kyle Busch is one of the many reasons I can't watch Nascar anymore. Too many little punks are ruining a once great sport. So, having said that, I have no idea what you are talking about, but it does sound just like KB.



Me either, that being said, Busch is an idiot and I can't use the words on here that describe the lack of character traits that embody Kevin Harvick. The worse part is, Harvicks wife is equally as nasty as he is.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 8, 2011)

I agree Miguel. I am sure he would rather fight Busch than deal with her. She just looks like a straight out ........................ mean woman.


----------



## LanierSpots (May 8, 2011)

He was certainly scared.....


----------



## golffreak (May 8, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Well, you need to see it. Let's see if I remember it correctly.
> 
> Busch hits Harvick.
> 
> ...



Yep..that's the Kyle Busch I remember.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 8, 2011)

It could have been bad at the end when Busch hit the parked car and it hit the wall. There appeared to be many Nascar officials on the track very near the area and they could have been hit.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 8, 2011)

Very true. From the first view I couldn't figure out why harvicks car took off. That rear view says it all. But with today's NASCAR, notice The drivers leave their helmets on during altercations. If I remember Harvick did last night. Of course might have been smart considering Busch hit the gas as soon as he went for him


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 8, 2011)

Harvick had no choice. If he had not made a gesture towards Bush, his wife would have whipped his ...


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 8, 2011)

You reckon that's what the pause was about before he got out of the car?

"but baby, I'll get in trouble"
"trouble, I'll make you think trouble. If you don't get out of that car and whip his butt, your gonna ................................."
"yes dear"

I left it blank to give each of you an option in your mind of what she would do. It being a family sight, I just couldn't type it.


----------



## Laneybird (May 8, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> It could have been bad at the end when Busch hit the parked car and it hit the wall. There appeared to be many Nascar officials on the track very near the area and they could have been hit.




I'm with you Dustin. Had Harvicks car hit an official or a crew member, imagine how Busch would have felt. He's dang lucky it didn't hit somebody!


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (May 8, 2011)

The pause was Hairlip waiting for the officials to get there. If Hairlip ever acts big and bad it is ALWAYS in a crowd with plenty of officials around.


----------



## rayjay (May 8, 2011)

What Nascar needs to do is set up a boxing ring at every race and after the race if any drivers have had a situation like this one they HAVE to get in the ring and fight. Not BOX, fight. Also it would be televised so everybody in TV land gets to watch.


----------



## Hut2 (May 8, 2011)

Just give them pillows & they'll probably fight then!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> The pause was Hairlip waiting for the officials to get there. If Hairlip ever acts big and bad it is ALWAYS in a crowd with plenty of officials around.



I thought this was about Harvick and Busch? What does Gordon have to do with it?


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought this was about Harvick and Busch? What does Gordon have to do with it?


I thought Gordon was the golden boy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2011)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> I thought Gordon was the golden boy?



Not in my book. Ever since I first saw him I've considered him to be a hair lipped midget..


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (May 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not in my book. Ever since I first saw him I've considered him to be a hair lipped midget..


----------



## tcward (May 8, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Well, you need to see it. Let's see if I remember it correctly.
> 
> Busch hits Harvick.
> 
> ...



You need to start with Harvick comes down on Busch. In the end Rowdy just finished the job! How big an idiot is Harvick trying to punch a guy with a helmet on!
He tries to be the bad boy of Nascar but i got news for ya, Rowdy ain't gonna cut him any slack!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 8, 2011)

At least he got out. Looks to me like your boy ran away


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 8, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> At least he got out. Looks to me like your boy ran away



Yep..... ole Pyle is such a bad dude he used his car as a battering ram and then run and hid in the hauler.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 8, 2011)

You might not like KB's attitude, but he is an old school driver, unlike any other in today's NASCAR.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 8, 2011)

Nope. He may drive old school and I will give him credit on that. However, I have to think old school drivers would

1. Not run around in their car avoiding the other guy

2. Stay in the car

3. Run thru a car to avoid getting out of car

4. Hide in their hauler

Cmon man, admit what he did was wrong. He turned the guy and then didn't man up.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 8, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> He turned the guy and then didn't man up.



It's called payback. How many times did Dale use the chrome horn?

Had he done this to Jeff Burton or Mark Martin, then I would have an issue, bur Harvick isn't some innocent party.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 8, 2011)

I agree that turning the guy was payback and I actually like that. I have no problem with payback.

But if your man enough to wreck a guy and tear up his equipment, then you should be man enough to go face to face. Can you admit that at least? Do you think Dale would have stayed in the car?


----------



## waterdogs (May 8, 2011)

First of all Harvick should have stayed in his car, then Kyle would not had to bump it.  Like him or not. He can drive the wheels off a car, truck or whatever. They should not have made it 3 wide hey, its racing, thats why they get paid the BIG BUCKs


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 8, 2011)

Perhaps.

I do not like him but he is absolutely great behind a wheel. No doubt.


----------



## RedlandCreekGreg (May 8, 2011)

I used to be a tech man at a local 1/2 mile track. A new general manager came in and in his first drivers meeting he said " I don't put up with fighting at my track, but if your gonna do it please stop on the front stretch in front of the spectators to do it"


----------



## emusmacker (May 8, 2011)

waterdogs said:


> First of all Harvick should have stayed in his car, then Kyle would not had to bump it.  Like him or not. He can drive the wheels off a car, truck or whatever. They should not have made it 3 wide hey, its racing, thats why they get paid the BIG BUCKs



Jimmie Johnson can drive the wheels off a racecar too but that doesn't make him any less of a punk. Kyle can drive great and has the potential to be one of the greats but he's still a scaredy cat. Even you have admit that.


----------



## 242outdoors (May 8, 2011)

aww    poor harvick

he hit kyle first and then he made it 3 wide for no reason and wrecked bowyer. im glad kyle took that idiot out. kyles crew chief was on the radio tellin him not to get out i doubt kyle was scared or harvick....if kevins wife had been on pit road i could see why he would be frightened. kyle is the best racer nascar has seen in a long time. i wouldnt like the guy either if i was a competing driver cause all he does is win. he doesnt care about amybody else.....nobody said anything to dale sr when he did it so why now all the sudden? truck race and nationwide are ten times better without all the crybabies. kyle will continue to win and if you get in his way then too bad.


----------



## emusmacker (May 8, 2011)

242outdoors said:


> aww    poor harvick
> 
> he hit kyle first and then he made it 3 wide for no reason and wrecked bowyer. im glad kyle took that idiot out. kyles crew chief was on the radio tellin him not to get out i doubt kyle was scared or harvick....if kevins wife had been on pit road i could see why he would be frightened. kyle is the best racer nascar has seen in a long time. i wouldnt like the guy either if i was a competing driver cause all he does is win. he doesnt care about amybody else.....nobody said anything to dale sr when he did it so why now all the sudden? truck race and nationwide are ten times better without all the crybabies. kyle will continue to win and if you get in his way then too bad.



Harvick the idiot?  Really?  Dude if Kyle is so great then why hasn't he won many races this year?  Oh yea he has won playing in the little boys cars.  Maybe he should just stick with the nationwide series or the trucks. He is a great driver but take a look at the two drivers careers then come back and toot Baby Baby Kyles horn then.  Dale never drove thru anyones car while the driver was out then run to the hauler. He wrecked Teerry Labonte at Bristol then got out and faced the music.  

Also remember Dale wrecking Rusty Wallace and Wallace throwinga water bottle at Dale, but HE DIDN"T RUN LIKE A SCARED LITTLE GIRL.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 8, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Jimmie Johnson can drive the wheels off a racecar too but that doesn't make him any less of a punk. Kyle can drive great and has the potential to be one of the greats but he's still a scaredy cat. Even you have admit that.



I agree that JJ is a great driver, bit he also has the best crew chief and owner. Part of what has made JJ so good, is that he is level headed.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 8, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (May 8, 2011)

If emusucker don't like him I will have to become a KB fan!


----------



## ButcherTony (May 8, 2011)

dont really dont like him,but the boy can drive a car.


----------



## emusmacker (May 8, 2011)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> If emusucker don't like him I will have to become a KB fan!



That would be great!!  Cause I don't like him.  That would be a perfect pairing anyway, a crybaby driver and another crybaby fan.


----------



## fireman1501 (May 8, 2011)

242outdoors said:


> aww    poor harvick
> 
> he hit kyle first and then he made it 3 wide for no reason and wrecked bowyer. im glad kyle took that idiot out. kyles crew chief was on the radio tellin him not to get out i doubt kyle was scared or harvick....if kevins wife had been on pit road i could see why he would be frightened. kyle is the best racer nascar has seen in a long time. i wouldnt like the guy either if i was a competing driver cause all he does is win. he doesnt care about amybody else.....nobody said anything to dale sr when he did it so why now all the sudden? truck race and nationwide are ten times better without all the crybabies. kyle will continue to win and if you get in his way then too bad.


i second that. kyle bush is one of the best . i aint sure but i dont think jimmy j has won 8 races in the same season , but nascar got it set up were that dont matter about championships.  i dont think harvick has ever won more than 2 or 3 in a season.


----------



## waterdogs (May 8, 2011)

Do you recall a few months ago, Coach Joe took Kyle into his office and sat him down, just like he did with Stewart.  I think I would listen to the man as well.


----------



## riprap (May 8, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> dont really dont like him,but the boy can drive a car.



Sounds like Dale Earnhardt. He cried when someone hit him, he cried when his car didn't do well at Daytona and blamed Nascar. He knocked guys out of the race when they nudged him a little or passed him. At least KB admits he knocked a guy out on purpose rather than saying he was rattling their cage. 

KB will be popular in 10 yrs when he has more wins than any active driver out there and grows a big mustache.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 8, 2011)

Like it or not, Busch will go down as one of the greatest NASCAR drivers of all time at the rate he's going. Don't like him one bit, but dang that kid can flat out drive a racecar. Gotta say, his attitude has been a whole heck of a lot better this year...


----------



## rex upshaw (May 8, 2011)

I thought Kyle had more NASCAR wins than Harvick does.



emusmacker said:


> Harvick the idiot?  Really?  Dude if Kyle is so great then why hasn't he won many races this year?  Oh yea he has won playing in the little boys cars.  Maybe he should just stick with the nationwide series or the trucks. He is a great driver but take a look at the two drivers careers then come back and toot Baby Baby Kyles horn then.  Dale never drove thru anyones car while the driver was out then run to the hauler. He wrecked Teerry Labonte at Bristol then got out and faced the music.
> 
> Also remember Dale wrecking Rusty Wallace and Wallace throwinga water bottle at Dale, but HE DIDN"T RUN LIKE A SCARED LITTLE GIRL.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 8, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Like it or not, Busch will go down as one of the greatest NASCAR drivers of all time at the rate he's going. Don't like him one bit, but dang that kid can flat out drive a racecar. Gotta say, his attitude has been a whole heck of a lot better this year...



I agree, his attitude has been better this year.


----------



## tcward (May 8, 2011)

One thing about Rowdy no one can deny- he makes every race interesting like him or not! Anyone who watches racing keeps an eye on where the 18 is and if you say you don't well you ain't being honest!


----------



## Greene728 (May 9, 2011)

Both of em are snot nosed punks!


----------



## Sweetwater (May 9, 2011)

That wasn't a fight...that was the equivalent of two metros having a spat over the last tube of moisturizer on clearance at Macy's.  But NASCAR loves the extra attention.


----------



## kyle86 (May 9, 2011)

Haha he obviously wanted the attention. Like he had to fight right there on the track. There's a time and place for everything.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 9, 2011)

Well it's obvious we all mostly acknowledge how good the boy is.

What's also obvious is you guys who wear Kyle Busch pajamas to bed can't see the obvious. I think he is a great driver. But he was a little yellow Saturday night and everybody  who doesn't have the matching #18 panty set knows it.

I would like to see a Kyle fan admit this.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (May 9, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> That would be great!!  Cause I don't like him.  That would be a perfect pairing anyway, a crybaby driver and another crybaby fan.


He is a whiner,no doubt. The punk can drive a car though. Was just at you a little because of all the negative post you have put up in the past about the Falcons and such. I guess being a crybaby is better than trying to be an internet badboy bully.


----------



## 242outdoors (May 9, 2011)

kyle's career is already better than harvick. trust me, kyle would rather drive in the nationwide and truck series over the nextel cup any day. nascar wants jr and the hendrick crew to win every race and when they dont they get upset. kyle is 100x the driver harvick will ever be.


----------



## marknga (May 9, 2011)

Dang !!! I missed the Haveawreck and Pyle cat fight??? Jeez.... 
I would pay good money to see someone, anyone mind you, knock that stupid smirk off Pyle's face.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 9, 2011)

marknga said:


> Dang !!! I missed the Haveawreck and Pyle cat fight??? Jeez....
> I would pay good money to see someone, anyone mind you, knock that stupid smirk off Pyle's face.



Maybe this week???


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 9, 2011)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Do you think Dale would have stayed in the car?



nobody in their right mind would have gotten out of the car and challenge Dale.


----------



## K80 (May 9, 2011)

Comparing Kyle's actions to how Dale would have acted is not comparing apples to apples.

When Dale was Kyle's age it is very possible that he would have done his best to avoid a fight with Cale, Petty, Pearson, Junior Johnson, or the Allison's.


----------



## rshunter (May 9, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> That wasn't a fight...that was the equivalent of two metros having a spat over the last tube of moisturizer on clearance at Macy's.  But NASCAR loves the extra attention.



DING DING DING ....we have a winner, nuff said.


----------



## 242outdoors (May 9, 2011)

kyle has won 17 cup races before the age of 25...which happens to rank #1 all time. not to mention the other wins in truck and nationwide. harvick is far behind rowdy in wins and pure talent.


----------



## emusmacker (May 9, 2011)

242outdoors said:


> kyle's career is already better than harvick. trust me, kyle would rather drive in the nationwide and truck series over the nextel cup any day. nascar wants jr and the hendrick crew to win every race and when they dont they get upset. kyle is 100x the driver harvick will ever be.



Yea Kylehas 4 more wins than Harvick. And if he likes the Nationwide and Trucks so much, then why not just move down to those classes and stop driving in the Sprint cup races.

I'm a Harvick fan and I'll admit that there are times Harvick is hot headed and runs his mouth, but one thing for sure he ain't scared.

Also for the record, Dale Sr raced against some of the old schoolers, and he still never jumped from his car and ran.  

Also, to say Dale was a whiner is like saying Michael Jordon sucked at basketball. He wasn't a whiner.


----------



## emusmacker (May 9, 2011)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> He is a whiner,no doubt. The punk can drive a car though. Was just at you a little because of all the negative post you have put up in the past about the Falcons and such. I guess being a crybaby is better than trying to be an internet badboy bully.



Ummm, I was just poking fun back at you. and I'm not an internet badboy bully. I like to stuir the pot and yes I can dish it out, but I also can take it too, unlike some folks. They are like Kyle, like to mix it up then run and hide or cry to the "bosses". I'm not a runner or a crybaby.


----------



## tcward (May 9, 2011)

242outdoors said:


> kyle has won 17 cup races before the age of 25...which happens to rank #1 all time. not to mention the other wins in truck and nationwide. harvick is far behind rowdy in wins and pure talent.



Far, Far, Far behind!!! Harvick ain't nothin' but a Sr. wanna be!


----------



## tcward (May 9, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> nobody in their right mind would have gotten out of the car and challenge Dale.



I believe ol' Cale would have given him a run for his money!


----------



## rex upshaw (May 9, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I'm a Harvick fan and I'll admit that there are times Harvick is hot headed and runs his mouth, but one thing for sure he ain't scared.
> 
> .



Harvick isn't even the man of his house, that falls on that horse faced blond.


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (May 9, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ummm, I was just poking fun back at you. and I'm not an internet badboy bully. I like to stuir the pot and yes I can dish it out, but I also can take it too, unlike some folks. They are like Kyle, like to mix it up then run and hide or cry to the "bosses". I'm not a runner or a crybaby.


Not a runner or crybaby either. (I was a fat boy and couldn't run fast enough to get away from anybody!) I may have misread being called a "crybaby" and have no idea how to cry to the "bosses".


----------



## emusmacker (May 9, 2011)

Did a little research for the Bush and Harvick fans.

Nationwide series  Harvick: 38 wins,  137 top 5's,  193 top 10's and
                                                 2 Championships.

                                  Bush:    48 wins,  109 top 5's,  138 top 10's and
                                                 1 championship.


Sprint Cup               Harvick: 16 wins,  81 top 5's,  160 top 10's 

                                  Also only driver in history to win the Nationwide series championship and Sprint Cup rookie of the year in the same year, despite missing the first race of 2001.  Also won in just his 3rd cup start.      


 Bush:   21 wins,  71 top 5's,  109 top 10's in just 6 full seasons.  No Daytona 500 win, no Brickyard 400 win and best finish in cup standings is 5th, Harvick finished 3rd and 4th, both are better finishes.


So when Kyle catches up with Harvick in Cup accomplishments, then maybe he will be a better driver, but until then, maybe he should just stay in the "minor league" racing called Nationwide.


----------



## emusmacker (May 9, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Harvick isn't even the man of his house, that falls on that horse faced blond.



Hey Rex, you must be jealous.  Are you man of the house?

What does Kyles wife look like?  Oh never mind, I know what Logano looks like.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 9, 2011)

Emu, How many race starts do each have in cup cars?

Harvick has what, about 4 more seasons worth of starts?  Can we see your stats again?


----------



## rex upshaw (May 9, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Hey Rex, you must be jealous.  Are you man of the house?
> 
> What does Kyles wife look like?  Oh never mind, I know what Logano looks like.



Have you seen Kevin's wife, not too impressive.


----------



## emusmacker (May 9, 2011)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> Not a runner or crybaby either. (I was a fat boy and couldn't run fast enough to get away from anybody!) I may have misread being called a "crybaby" and have no idea how to cry to the "bosses".



well then we both have something in common, I'm too fat to run too.   I like to poke fun at the Braves and Falcons just because I can and they've nevr really been any of my favorite teams.  Tha bosse comment was meant for certain other folks that know who I'm talking about.


----------



## tcward (May 9, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Harvick isn't even the man of his house, that falls on that horse faced blond.


----------



## emusmacker (May 10, 2011)

Rex, Harvicks Rookie season was 2001, and Kyles was 2004, that's 3 years. Also, kyle has more wins but like I mentioned earlier, Kyle has only finished 5th as his best in Cup standings, Kevin has finished a 4th and 3rd, both better than Kyle, he also has 2 Nationwide titles, which Cryle only has 1. Also 2 of the biggest races have been won by Harvick, ie Brickyard and Daytona 500. Really the only place that Kyle is better than Kevin is the wins.  But if you want to compare that stat, then I guess you think Gordon is better than Dale Sr, he has more wins. To me the wins ain't everything, look at the overall stats. Kyle is a great driver, no doubt but Kevins is a little better in my opinion. I've always said, wins don't always mean titles, and Kevin has finished better than Kyle in the points.  Kyle may win 17 races this year and Kevin only 5 but at the end of the season when Kyle is ONCE AGAIN behind Kevin in the points, then all those wins don't really matter do they?  Kyle also has waaayyy more DNF's than Harvick.  You know why?   Being a dufus and idiot driving. Dale sr wrecked people and he even got bumped back but he was good enough to keep the car in check and finish, Kevin can too. So to me that shows Harvick is a better racer in Cup series.


One more thing, the NAtionwide series is the minor leagues of racing. I put as much stock into those as I do some minor league baseball team. For example, if the Braves pitcher Tim Hudson pitches in the big league and struggles but drops down to the minors and dominates, does everyone start claiming that he's better than Halladay because he is undefeated in the minor's?   Just like Kyle, he is awesome in the minor's but just another good driver in the majors. Harvick will win a title before Bush does.


----------



## emusmacker (May 10, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Have you seen Kevin's wife, not too impressive.



1st you never answered my question, are you man of your house? 

2nd, Delana may not be as easy on the eyes as some others wives, but at least she's hands on and ain't afraid to get her hands dirty. I know for a fact she has hunted with Kevin before, how many of those " beauty queens" have hunted with their hubbies. Gordon's wife probably wears gloves when she changes diapers and have you ever noticed her adam's apple, she would put Sylvester Stallone to shame, and Jimmy's wife, she's like "oh my goodness I hope it's not going to rain, I don't want mine and Jimmy's makeup to run before the photo shoot".

Personally I respect a wife that is right there to support her husband more than one that just shows up for the cameras for a win and then back to the motorhome.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Rex, Harvicks Rookie season was 2001, and Kyles was 2004, that's 3 years. Also, kyle has more wins but like I mentioned earlier, Kyle has only finished 5th as his best in Cup standings, Kevin has finished a 4th and 3rd, both better than Kyle, he also has 2 Nationwide titles, which Cryle only has 1. Also 2 of the biggest races have been won by Harvick, ie Brickyard and Daytona 500. Really the only place that Kyle is better than Kevin is the wins.  But if you want to compare that stat, then I guess you think Gordon is better than Dale Sr, he has more wins. To me the wins ain't everything, look at the overall stats. Kyle is a great driver, no doubt but Kevins is a little better in my opinion. I've always said, wins don't always mean titles, and Kevin has finished better than Kyle in the points.  Kyle may win 17 races this year and Kevin only 5 but at the end of the season when Kyle is ONCE AGAIN behind Kevin in the points, then all those wins don't really matter do they?  Kyle also has waaayyy more DNF's than Harvick.  You know why?   Being a dufus and idiot driving. Dale sr wrecked people and he even got bumped back but he was good enough to keep the car in check and finish, Kevin can too. So to me that shows Harvick is a better racer in Cup series.
> 
> 
> One more thing, the NAtionwide series is the minor leagues of racing. I put as much stock into those as I do some minor league baseball team. For example, if the Braves pitcher Tim Hudson pitches in the big league and struggles but drops down to the minors and dominates, does everyone start claiming that he's better than Halladay because he is undefeated in the minor's?   Just like Kyle, he is awesome in the minor's but just another good driver in the majors. Harvick will win a title before Bush does.



yes, kyle has more wins, with 3 fewer seasons under his belt.  and are you really arguing about kh and his 3rd and 4th place finisishes, compared to kyle's 5th?   that's funny.  neither have won it all, so they are all square as far as that goes.

i like how you argue that kh has more nationwide titles and add that to your basis of harvick being the better driver, then turn around and say that the nationwide series is a minor league series.  so which is it?


----------



## rex upshaw (May 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> 1st you never answered my question, are you man of your house?
> 
> 2nd, Delana may not be as easy on the eyes as some others wives, but at least she's hands on and ain't afraid to get her hands dirty. I know for a fact she has hunted with Kevin before, how many of those " beauty queens" have hunted with their hubbies. Gordon's wife probably wears gloves when she changes diapers and have you ever noticed her adam's apple, she would put Sylvester Stallone to shame, and Jimmy's wife, she's like "oh my goodness I hope it's not going to rain, I don't want mine and Jimmy's makeup to run before the photo shoot".
> 
> Personally I respect a wife that is right there to support her husband more than one that just shows up for the cameras for a win and then back to the motorhome.



yes, i am the man of the house.  

delana is hands on, she has both "man" hands on their operation and runs the show.  did you see the roast of kh and how he was getting hammered for his wife being the boss of him? 

and your argument for delana is that she has hunted with him?  who cares?  well, at least she probably had that butterface covered up, that's the only good i see in it.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 10, 2011)

kyle's wife-

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-is-samantha-sarcinella-hottest-wag-in-nascar

does delana have to sit down to go to the bathroom?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=akbJTd_rBaST0QGWjpCbCQ&sqi=2&ved=0CDQQ9QEwBA


----------



## emusmacker (May 10, 2011)

The stats about the nationwide series is in regards as to how folks compare kb's racing expertise, and never consider kh's truck wins or nationwide wins. 

Yes I figured you'd claim to be the man of the house on the computer, easy to do when the boss ain't there.  And as far being roasted about the wife being in charge, every man I've ever known gets roasted about that, even a tard knows that.

I can't help your infatuation with Delana and her role with the team. But the last time I checked, the nationwide team that kh owns is named  KEVIN  HARVICK  INCORPORATED, not delana inc.  So.... what's your point, and for the record, you're whipped too just like Harvick is, I don't know whether delana has to sit to go to the bathroom, never really cared, but you bringing delana into the feud with Harvick and Bush proves what?   

So go ahead with your KB man crush and ACT like you're the man of the house, but 90% of us other guys know the real truth.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> The stats about the nationwide series is in regards as to how folks compare kb's racing expertise, and never consider kh's truck wins or nationwide wins.
> 
> Yes I figured you'd claim to be the man of the house on the computer, easy to do when the boss ain't there.  And as far being roasted about the wife being in charge, every man I've ever known gets roasted about that, even a tard knows that.
> 
> ...



i don't have a kb man crush, i just think he is a better driver than harvick is.  and to your point about "everyone" getting roasted about the wife being in charge, i don't know of another driver in nascar, who everyone thinks is a lap dog to their wife.  all the talk about harvick being kept on a short leash by "man hands", was well known and discussed, way prior to the roast.

you ask what bringing delana into the feud has to do with?  well, like i said before, he aint even the man of his own house.  

you sure seem to be sensitive when it comes to kevin harvick, i'm starting to think you might be a little "sweet" on him.


----------



## emusmacker (May 10, 2011)

Yea I'm a Harvick fan, and I think Kyle is a great driver too but to me a better driver doesn't always mean having the most wins, I think that kyle is a far more careless driver and therefore making him a less skilled driver.

I also think that you throwing the wife issue in there is kinda low, I mean really, the only ones that even had a comment was when Joey "daddy's boy" Logano made the comment about Delana last yr. Which he had to say while his dad was holding his hand. I just think that if me and you are cracking on each other then our family members should be left out unless they are directly involved. To me that's class less, but you probably see it differently. And that's fine too. I know a bunch of folks that think Bill Elliott was a better driver than Dale Sr, but we both know better. And some even say that DW is better cause he amassed more wins, again I know better.

But if you feel real "manly" throwing Delana into the mix then "you go boy".


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2011)

I like Jeff Gordan and JJ


----------



## tcward (May 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like Jeff Gordan and JJ



I'm sorry.....


----------



## Les Miles (May 10, 2011)

tcward said:


> I'm sorry.....



Back away from the corn pile...  you hit it too soon.


----------



## tcward (May 10, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> kyle's wife-
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-is-samantha-sarcinella-hottest-wag-in-nascar
> 
> ...



Haven't really paid their wives alot of attention but Delana is a TROLL!


----------



## yearke (May 10, 2011)

kyle is mr excitment
go rowdy


----------



## emusmacker (May 10, 2011)

Kyle is definately exciting. And I think Kyle is a good driver and has the potential to be a great driver, but he is still a wimp and saturday night proved it.  He needs to settle down, he's a little more level headed this year but at his rate he'll be retired before he's level headed enough to win a championship.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> And I think Kyle is a good driver and has the potential to be a great driver, but he is still a wimp and saturday night proved it.



Please don't tell me you think Harvick is a tough guy. If I recall, Kevin was wearing his helmet when he went to Kyle's car to try and sucker punch him, or slap him, or whatever it might have been.


----------



## emusmacker (May 11, 2011)

Um, I think Kevin is tougher than Kyle. Let's see, Kevin has a helmet and Kyle has a 3500 pound car, hmmmm, yep hard to see who's the bigger wimp.  I've seen Kevin grab Greg Biffle by the coolar without his helmet, and he crawled out of his car without his helmet at Martinsville to try and get in Ricky Rudds face. This is the only time he kept his helmet on. He may have been afraid that Kyle would bite himon the nose with them big buck teeth, or slap him in the mouth with his dumbo ears. Either way even a dufus can see that a guy that DRIVES THRU ANOTHER GUYS CAR THEN HAULSB REAR TO HIS HAULER is a bigger wimp than a guy that gets out of the car. And if that's your argument then most football players are wimps. How many times do they remove their helmets when they get into a slap fight.  Maybe Harvick was just going to talk to him, and Kylie got scared and run.

Rex, I hope you don't think Kyle is tougher because he used a 3500 pound battering ram?


----------



## emusmacker (May 11, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Please don't tell me you think Harvick is a tough guy. If I recall, Kevin was wearing his helmet when he went to Kyle's car to try and sucker punch him, or slap him, or whatever it might have been.



What I said was Kyle is a wimp, let me ask you Rex, who ran away...AFTER THEY PUSHED THE OTHER GUYS CAR DOWN PIT ROAD?   You tell me, who's the wimp.


----------



## Les Miles (May 11, 2011)

I think Harvick's ugly blonde wife would whip the tar out of Bush.


----------



## tcward (May 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I think Harvick's ugly blonde wife would whip the tar out of Bush.


----------



## tcward (May 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Um, I think Kevin is tougher than Kyle. Let's see, Kevin has a helmet and Kyle has a 3500 pound car, hmmmm, yep hard to see who's the bigger wimp.  I've seen Kevin grab Greg Biffle by the coolar without his helmet, and he crawled out of his car without his helmet at Martinsville to try and get in Ricky Rudds face. This is the only time he kept his helmet on. He may have been afraid that Kyle would bite himon the nose with them big buck teeth, or slap him in the mouth with his dumbo ears. Either way even a dufus can see that a guy that DRIVES THRU ANOTHER GUYS CAR THEN HAULSB REAR TO HIS HAULER is a bigger wimp than a guy that gets out of the car. And if that's your argument then most football players are wimps. How many times do they remove their helmets when they get into a slap fight.  Maybe Harvick was just going to talk to him, and Kylie got scared and run.
> 
> Rex, I hope you don't think Kyle is tougher because he used a 3500 pound battering ram?



Let's see Kevin has a helmet and Kyle has a 3500 pound car. Who is SMARTER?


----------



## rex upshaw (May 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> You tell me, who's the wimp.



Both of them and most every NASCAR driver these days. Tough guys don't have a place in the big money marketing game that NASCAR is.


----------



## emusmacker (May 12, 2011)

Yea I guess you're right Rex, It wasn't big money when Dale Sr drove. Dang only the tough guys drove in the 70's.  Ok is a football player a wimp if he gets into a fight with his helmet on?

Btw, smarter doesn't always mean bravery.


----------



## emusmacker (May 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I think Harvick's ugly blonde wife would whip the tar out of Bush.



Comeaux, and who are you to talk about ugly blondes. And what do you know about NASCAR?


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Comeaux, and who are you to talk about ugly blondes. And what do you know about NASCAR?



More than you think


----------



## emusmacker (May 12, 2011)

LOL, You don't even know much about college football, much less racing.


----------

